# Has anyone tried Simple Lawn Solutions Products?



## a7xfan12 (May 9, 2018)

Has anyone tried these products? I bought the Green Enhancing formula for a little boost for July 4th. I am hoping I didn't waste my money....

https://www.amazon.com/Concentrated...9954681&sr=1-4&keywords=simple+lawn+solutions


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

I've used them. I used the Raw Organic Soil Conditioner and the 3-18-18 fertilizer last summer/fall. Hard to tell if I could attribute certain results to those products, but they seemed to work well. This year, based on previous use, I used the 15-0-15 in late May after a soil test showed deficiencies in N and K, and didn't notice the greening results that I would have expected from the added N. I didn't do a follow-up soil test to see the effects.

So, mixed reviews, but safe to say they at least have some good products. It's apparently a smaller, family owned company, if that means anything. I've switched to the Green County products for "soil nutrient" products, but I would consider using their liquid fertilizers in the future. Probably would just come down to cost compared to whatever I can find locally... The 15-0-15 was $60 since I needed 3 of them, which is pretty expensive for 1 application, compared to other options.


----------

